# Delivery or treatment of Abortion



## nelamaria (Jan 10, 2011)

Please need help!


One of my Doctors wants to bill a normal delivery of a 17weeks fetus .  pt deliverd the baby with no complication placenta took a bit to be deliver normarly after given pt some 400mg of Miso vaginally. The normal delivery will not apply to this because of the fetus being 17weeks and already a IUFD. Will a treatment for abortion will apply to this scenario?

Please help.


----------



## preserene (Jan 10, 2011)

I get the info as: It was an IUFD at 17weeks - missed abortion at second trimester.
It was not a delivery by all means, anyway.
My question is, was the abortion spontaneous or induced initially? if induced, by which  method?
I am not asking about the delivery of the placenta and the expulsion.
Was there any surgical intervention?


----------



## nelamaria (Jan 12, 2011)

*Delivery or treatment of abortion*

for what I gother from the hosp notes and the provider. Pt was admitted fpr IUFD at 17weeks . the inserted the firstdose of miso pt delivered the fetus with out any complication 
another dose of miso was given to pt since placenta was not delivered righ away. PLacenta delivered  intact , no surgical treatment.


----------



## preserene (Jan 12, 2011)

59855 - Induced abortion by one or more vaginal suppositories eg, Prostoglandin (ie Miso)
with or w/o cervical dilation, including hospital admission and visits, delivery of fetus and secundines. 
Misoprostol is a prostaglandin E1 analogue. But support with Missed abortion code and induced abortion code
Does this help you ?
Thank you


----------



## nelamaria (Jan 18, 2011)

*Delivery or treatment of abortion*

That's the code that I came up with 59855, but will this apply if the provider was not the one admiting the pt?


----------

